# Skilled Occupations List for 2014-15 Announced



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

*No change in the 2014 SOL*

Hi Guys

Its official: NO CHANGES IN THE SOL.

Such a relief for most of us.

Follow the link below.

In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List

This is how we roll ...

:cheer2:arty:


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

The Department of Immigration has announced the new Skilled Occupations List (SOL) which will apply from 1 July 2014.

Occupations Removed from the SOL

There have been no occupations removed from the Skilled Occupations List.
This will be a great relief to Accountants who were slated for removal from the Skilled Occupations List in February 2014.

Occupations Added to the SOL

The following occupations have been added to the Skilled Occupations List:
Chef ANZSCO 351311
Bricklayer ANZSCO 331111
"Tilers" have also been added to the list - it is not entirely clear which occupations are affected, but the new occupations could be as follows:
Roof Tiler ANZSCO 333311
Wall and Floor Tiler ANZSCO 333411
Rationale for Changes

The Assistant Minister for Immigration, Michaelia Cash, has indicated in her joint press release that Chefs have been added due to the occupation being in short supply. Strong growth is also projected in the cafe and restaurant sector.
The Assistant Minister also indicated that there is a "known deficit" of skilled workers in the hospitality and construction industries in Regional Areas.

Effect of Changes

The SOL is used in the following contexts:
Graduate Temporary Subclass 485 Visas - Graduate Work Stream
Skilled Independent Subclass 189 Visas
As a result, Chefs, Bricklayers and Tilers will now be able to apply for the above visa types.
Change of Advisor on Skilled Occupations List in Future?

The Skilled Occupations list has traditionally been set every year based on advice from AWPA (Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency).
Given that AWPA has now been axed, advice on the SOL will presumably be given by a different body in future, and it will be interesting to watch developments in the next year.

References

Assistant Minister Press Announcement - In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List The Australian - AWPA Axing Short Sighted,


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its official: NO CHANGES IN THE SOL.
> 
> ...


That's a good start!!! Hope we see more grants in the next 2-3 weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

*GOOD NEWS FOR ALL.....NEW SOL List 2014-15 Released*

Hi Guys,

There is a reason for everybody to cheer up up.SOL List 2014-15 has been released few minutes back and good news is that none of the existing occupations have been removed (not even Accountants which everybody anticipated to be removed).

Now go ahead and apply for your dream destination!



I know I know...now you will ask for the link , here you go:

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-occupations-list-2014-2015-Announced.php

Those who would like to pass on thanks, just PM me with loads of Hugs n Kisses...lol!

Good Luck!


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> The Department of Immigration has announced the new Skilled Occupations List (SOL) which will apply from 1 July 2014.
> 
> Occupations Removed from the SOL
> 
> ...


Hi Huss,
This was officially released by DIBP or you just compiled based on the Press Announcement? 
Thanks.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Laxie said:


> Hi Huss,
> This was officially released by DIBP or you just compiled based on the Press Announcement?
> Thanks.


This is the official announcement, even I came across it earlier today, can't remember the website now!


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Department of Immigration has announced the new Skilled Occupations List (SOL) which will apply from 1 July 2014. 

There have been no occupations removed from the Skilled Occupations List.

This will be a great relief to Accountants who were slated for removal from the Skilled Occupations List in February 2014.


----------



## samyut (Apr 16, 2014)

This is good news for flagged occupations. Could you please share the source where you got the information.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the good news

Today, I have received the below mail from my CO. Is there something I need to worry?

I also wish to advise that the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Sol 2014-2015*

Good news for 2613 and 2631 candidates, new SOL for 2014-2015 has been released.

261111 ICT business Analyst 
261112 Systems Analyst 
261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 

Above SOL are still there. Only worry is occupation ceilings.

SOL Removed from 2014-2015 are as below :

251511 Hospital Pharmacist 
251513 Retail Pharmacist 
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics) 
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical) 
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures) 

Bad news for those applying in the above 5 category.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

God bless the queen


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

prgeek001 said:


> Good news for 2613 and 2631 candidates, new SOL for 2014-2015 has been released.
> 
> 261111 ICT business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> ...


Hi, can you provide the source? I check the DIAC website's SOL, nothing has been updated yet. Thanks


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

prgeek001 said:


> Good news for 2613 and 2631 candidates, new SOL for 2014-2015 has been released.
> 
> 261111 ICT business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> ...


I thought no occupations have been removed


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Does this also mean CSOL list will also be same?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Does this also mean CSOL list will also be same?


I dont think so.

Each state will come out with its own list, which will form the CSOL.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

csol may or may not be same...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

anyone knows how occupational cieleings are determined?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> anyone knows how occupational cieleings are determined?


I will tell you upfront - It will be either the same or reduced.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Good news for 2613 and 2631 candidates, new SOL for 2014-2015 has been released.
> 
> 261111 ICT business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> ...


And the points shouldn't be tougher too, I mean 60ers are last option for pickup. Already they introduced this last year. However, every year, 60ers for SE gets invited only from November or after.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

lot of 60 pointers did get an invite last year on july 15 itself....
what you are saying is probably about people who applied after july...correct me if wrong..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> lot of 60 pointers did get an invite last year on july 15 itself....
> what you are saying is probably about people who applied after july...correct me if wrong..


I agree with you on first point, but you want to agree that not for 2613, but for other occupations they got invite. I am one of those who looked carefully and closely on every rounds, as I was onto invite round waiting, however, I applied only in Aug 2013, although were following an year back!

For 2613, it started from October end asusual. And they also closed SS for NSW which was very relaxed until Aug 2013.


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

Phew... Opening that list was like checking exam results!

So relieved!!


----------



## huss2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone heared about minimum pass mark (currently 60 pounts) for the new sol (2014-15)?


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

@huss2014 i doubt it will be lowered,


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't say no changes in the SOL. There is nothing official for 2014-15, except that some occupations have been recently added, I'm sure some numbers will decrease significantly. We still need to wait and see what's in and what's out, plus things can change overnight at the immi department 



cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its official: NO CHANGES IN THE SOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

huss2014 said:


> Has anyone heared about minimum pass mark (currently 60 pounts) for the new sol (2014-15)?


Nothing has come out yet. 

As change in minimum points is major change, it is generally announced well in advance. I don't think there will be any more changes now.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

alb said:


> I wouldn't say no changes in the SOL. There is nothing official for 2014-15, except that some occupations have been recently added, I'm sure some numbers will decrease significantly. We still need to wait and see what's in and what's out, plus things can change overnight at the immi department


If you read properly, the last line says 
' No existing occupations are being removed from the SOL, which currently lists 188 occupations that Australia needs.'

You can interpret it the way you like! 

But for most of us, we believe it means no major changes as none of the occupation will be removed.

Obviously occupation ceilings have not been announced but this is definitely good news for most of SOL aspirants.


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

I read it properly and there is no '*will*' or '*remain*' in that line 



cancerianlrules said:


> If you read properly, the last line says no occupations *will *be deducted and will *remain *at 188.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

alb said:


> I read it properly and there is no 'will' or 'remain' in that line


SOL only changes once a year on July 1. So it is understood that they will remain throughout the year.


----------



## huss2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope so DIBP wont set higher pass mark.

I already lodged EOI-189 on 30/05/14. Now waiting on an invitation.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

huss2014 said:


> Hope so DIBP wont set higher pass mark.
> 
> I already lodged EOI-189 on 30/05/14. Now waiting on an invitation.


Same here brother! My EOI date of effect is today with 60 points.


----------



## huss2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Same here brother! My EOI date of effect is today with 60 points.


Ya. Just wondering if we dont get invitation on next round 26.05.14 then what will happen? Will our EOI be processed as per pre-July'14 rules or under the new rules set on 1st July?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

huss2014 said:


> Ya. Just wondering if we dont get invitation on next round 26.05.14 then what will happen? Will our EOI be processed as per pre-July'14 rules or under the new rules set on 1st July?


If you are with 60 points and placed EOI on 26th May and for 2613, I am afraid if you will receive an invite next round.

Typically, people wait for AT LEAST 3-3.5 months for 60 in 2613 (It was before 6 months ago), now I anticipate that timeline would have still increased due to competition.

Remember, if you are placing EOI in May end/June, I guarantee you, you will get invite ONLY post October last or during that time (As per last two year statistics for 60 pointers on same date of EOI and 2613).

You also need to agree that, even though you would have placed your EOI in queue 60 points, ONLY 65+ would be preferred "deliberately" over the most period of the financial year from July to until late October (It was like that for last two years and I anticipate it could go little more away like in December or so due to increasing competition throughout the world). 

When it was our time period same time last year, I know a guy who placed EOI in March and got invite post October for 2613 60 points 
I wish you best luck


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

jre05 said:


> If you are with 60 points and placed EOI on 26th May and for 2613, I am afraid if you will receive an invite next round.
> 
> Typically, people wait for AT LEAST 3-3.5 months for 60 in 2613 (It was before 6 months ago), now I anticipate that timeline would have still increased due to competition.
> 
> ...


Hi Jre05

What about occupations like mine, which is low in supply?

Is there a likelihood of an invite any time soon?

Regards


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Jre05
> 
> What about occupations like mine, which is low in supply?
> 
> ...


I am not sure which is your occupation from your ANZ code, but yes, if you are in the fraternity of uncommon occupation, AND if the occupation ceilings is high AND if the applicants are very hard to find, you have a good chance to get an invite soon.

Because, even if the occupation is uncommon, you have to consider the "occupation ceilings" and also the possible number of applicants. And, having said, the DIBP tries to divide the occupation ceiling in such a way that, throughout the financial year, everybody who apply would get an opportunity, without just giving on first come first basis.

For example, say if one is applied with 60 during the beginning of Financial year, they might not get invite sooner, however, post half of the financial year, slowly they start calling 60ers. This ruse holds good for 2613 category as well as less occupation ceiling occupations which are around 100, 200 or 50 or even less.

2613 is the only deferred thing. Also BA.


----------



## huss2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

jre05 said:


> If you are with 60 points and placed EOI on 26th May and for 2613, I am afraid if you will receive an invite next round.
> 
> Typically, people wait for AT LEAST 3-3.5 months for 60 in 2613 (It was before 6 months ago), now I anticipate that timeline would have still increased due to competition.
> 
> ...



I agree with your opinion. However my occupation is Management Accountant with 60.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

huss2014 said:


> I agree with your opinion. However my occupation is Management Accountant with 60.


I am really not sure about Accountants, but I have had a mixed opinion of it being so fast moving as well as dangerous. By and large, it is of course better than 2613 and BA.

And, 2613 is even better than BA (Business Analysts are the worst affected, as their ceilings are less as well as their invitation gets delayed like anything and in some cases, they will not even get invite in the future, if they stricten this or reduce ceilings, which are again anticipated).

Accounts seems normal to me, you should be getting invite soon, just analyze every round results from DIBP page and cut off and point number of people etc, you will have clarity yourself on which date you will be invited. I did that and accurately I was known I will get in December when I applied in August 2013 and I got it accurately as per my prediction. 

Follow EOI thread people.

I wish you all speedy invites.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

jre05 said:


> I am not sure which is your occupation from your ANZ code, but yes, if you are in the fraternity of uncommon occupation, AND if the occupation ceilings is high AND if the applicants are very hard to find, you have a good chance to get an invite soon.
> 
> Because, even if the occupation is uncommon, you have to consider the "occupation ceilings" and also the possible number of applicants. And, having said, the DIBP tries to divide the occupation ceiling in such a way that, throughout the financial year, everybody who apply would get an opportunity, without just giving on first come first basis.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Appreciate your help. My occupation is Actuary 224111, only 75/1000 odd invites have been issued until now this year. Hoping for an invite soon.


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi 

Wow it's really a grate relief,

What abt Systems Analyst occupation is removed or not from the SOL, please provide some more information on this :fingerscrossed:

Thanks & Regards,
Kevin


----------



## nonexpataccountant (Jul 12, 2014)

The reality is that accountant should not be on the skilled migrant list. There are many foreign accountants in Australia who cannot and will never get a job in accounting, if they are from China they work for some Chinese business in admin, if they are Indian they drive taxis and work in convenience stores.

Despite all your comments it's not great that accountant remains on the list. Unless you are an accountant with a good amount of experience, working for decent company and speak English with a native accent (American, British, Kiwi or Aussie) you will find it difficult if not very difficult to find work as an accountant and many will never get an accounting role.

Please don't expect to just waltz into Australia and get a great accounting role, because it will not happen. There are many people here already who have difficulty getting an accounting role.

The only reason the occupation is on the list is because senior managers want to push down wages, not because we need accountants.


----------

